
RIBs: Uber's cross-platform mobile architecture - stablemap
https://github.com/uber/RIBs
======
cocktailpeanuts
This looks cool, but "Cross-platform" is a misleading adjective to use here.

By that standard, you can put "cross-platform" on anything. Like MVC is a
"cross platform" architecture. And so is CRUD.

~~~
stablemap
I try to avoid editing titles, but I agree that "pattern" would be a better
word here.

